# [Word 2003] Seitennummerierung nicht auf Seite 1 beginnen



## jccTeq (11. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

wie bekommt man Word 2003 dazu, daß es die Nummerierung der Seiten erst auf Blatt 3 mit "Seite 1" beginnt, die ersten 2 Seiten von der Nummerierung ausschließt?

Danke

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## WaGutSo (12. April 2006)

Hallo jccTeq,

Diese Frage ist im Prinzip schon beantwortet (vermutlich schon öfter). Schaue einmal meine Antwort zu der Frage: „Word97 - Makro Seitenzahl ein/ausblenden“ von „morgenstern“ in diesem Forum an.
In Deinem Fall könnte die Feldfunktion so aussehen:
{ IF { PAGE } < 3 „ „ „Seite: { = {PAGE } –2} „}

Viel Erfolg 
Walter Gutermann


----------

